# Dirt Bike für 14 Jähriges Kind - Büdget 500 



## Herisson (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

Mein Neffe ist 14 Jahre alt und möchte für Weinachten ein Dirt Bike bekommen. Der Büdget liegt bei max. 500 .
Was sollte man da kaufen? Kann man gleich ein Erwachsenen Fahrrad nehmen oder lieber ein Kinderrad?

Bitte um Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Gerisson


----------



## perponche (11. September 2008)

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/dirtbike-26-quot-d4-x-34969314/
in Sachen Kinder, Jugendliche, Einsteigerbikes ist Decathlon eine gute Adresse, Marktführer in Frankreich
gruß
perponche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (11. September 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass keinerlei Details vorhanden sind außer das es 21 Gänge hat glaube ich die Optik wird einen 14Jährigen nicht gerade vom Hocker hauen.

Macht auf mich (als Laien) den Eindruck eines Billig-Baumarktrades. Bei einem Budget von 500 würde ich einfach mal mit dem Jungen zu nem Radladen gehen. Mit Probefahrt lässt sich auch am einfachsten die Frage der Rahmengröße klären.


----------



## Freistiler (11. September 2008)

Decathlon für Kleidung und Kleinkram schön und gut. Aber bloss kein Kinderrad da kaufen! Schon gar kein Dirtbike! Grauenhafte Teile, bleischwere Karren, etc.
Schau Dir mal das Young-Talent-Bike an, oder spar ein bissel und Kauf ein Einsteigerrad eines bekannten Herstellers wie das Specialized P2. 
PS: Hatte meinem Patenkind mal ein Scott YZ2 für 480 gekauft und nach und nach mit anständigen Teilen getunt. Auch 'ne Option erstmal in einen anständigen Rahmen zu investieren und die Parts auszutauschen wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## Herisson (16. September 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis für Décathlon. Leider hat er schon so einme Dirt Bike und hat bereits den Gabel 3 Mal gebrochen. Décathlon hat teilweise sehr gute PReisverhältnisse, aber man sollte nicht alles von denen kaufen...

Den Hinweis mit dem Händler war auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## elbarto132 (16. September 2008)

die haupt frage is wohl erstmal: wie groß is er? dann kann man entscheiden ob erwachsenen oder kinder rad....


----------



## Kiniption (16. September 2008)

also der oben gennante Link den kann man denke ich mal vergessen xD
Wenn ihr Neffe springen will, dann sollte man evtl. ein Scoot Voltage kaufen. Oder hier im BikeMarkt schaun. Doch Für 500Euro kriegt man jetzt nicht die fettesten Bikes !!! Und das Young Talent Bike von Sponsoree ist auf 125Stück begrentzt und die bekommen nur besondere Personen laut DoublXStore. Also Faziz : Ich würde hier im BikeMarkt schauen oder ihr Neffe tut noch etwas Geld hinzu und kauft sich ein spezialced bike


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2008)

Das Scott ist auch nicht der Bringer.

http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/index....acturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168

hat für den Preis zwar eine Starrgabel! Das reicht aber auch für den Anfang od. er nimmt für 100,- mehr die Federgabel.


----------



## Kiniption (22. September 2008)

naja...das Scott ist aber nicht son Dreck wie das : http://www.decathlon.de/DE/dirtbike-...d4-x-34969314/
aber deins ist ganz cool , was du gepostet hast !!!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2008)

moin,

zunächst ist das teil von decathlon kein dirtbike. no and never!!! die stp-modelle von giant sind zwar etwas schwer, aber robust genug, um darauf zu lernen: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/1817/30908

kaufen kann man das u.a. hier: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/giant-dualbike-stp-2/7399.html

auch ganz schick, aber ohne federgabel ist das hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/commencal-maxmax/7050.html


----------



## Bääämboy (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo ich verkaufe grad ein scott yz 2 in gutem zustande für 450 es wurde noch von mir aufgefrischt mit einer scheibenbremse singelspeed einem neuen lenker neues innenlager kurbeln und einem neuen hinterlaufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (7. Januar 2009)

wie schon geschrieben is die größe eher entscheident.. n kleiner rahmen is also wichtig.. top wären hier agentbikes nur da setzt des budget grenzen


----------



## Temtem (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin selber 14 1,75m groß und brauch nen M rahmen.
Das specialized p1 für 599 euro.
yt industries dirt love auch für 599euro.
dan nur noch welch aus dem geraucht markt.


----------



## Kiniption (1. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> zunächst ist das teil von decathlon kein dirtbike. no and never!!! die stp-modelle von giant sind zwar etwas schwer, aber robust genug, um darauf zu lernen: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/1817/30908
> 
> ...





giant ist totaler dreck zum dirten, ist zumindest meine meinung 


also mein freund ist auch 1,75 der hat einen spezialized L rahmen und dass passt genau


----------

